# BANTAM BLACK MOTTLED COCHIN COOP - AUTUMN



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

BANTAM SİYAH MOTTLEDE KAHVE KOOP - GÜZ


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome ! Very nice video. Are you breeding them?


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Hi and welcome ! Very nice video. Are you breeding them?


hello, thank you.

Yes I am an animal breeder and I like to take photographs.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome, beautiful birds!


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

dawg53 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you so much.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> Welcome, beautiful birds!


Thank you so muck. You made me happy


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome!!!Got chickens and like to take pictures,you'll fit right in.My favorites are my standard Cochins.They are just big balls of feathers roaming the yard.I've never seen a bantam Cochin but I bet they're really cute small balls of feathers.I like the colors of yours,mine are solid black.Where are you in the world?I noticed foreign words above the video.I'm in the US.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will guess Turkey. I love guessing. If so, Hos Geldiniz!


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> Welcome!!!Got chickens and like to take pictures,you'll fit right in.My favorites are my standard Cochins.They are just big balls of feathers roaming the yard.I've never seen a bantam Cochin but I bet they're really cute small balls of feathers.I like the colors of yours,mine are solid black.Where are you in the world?I noticed foreign words above the video.I'm in the US


Your comments are really beautiful.Made me happy
Yes I'm in Turkey


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> I will guess Turkey. I love guessing. If so, Hos Geldiniz!


 yes Turkey . Thank you


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------

